# Want to lose weight?



## Wuzzat? (Feb 20, 2014)

I bought a digital scale and was surprised to learn that I lose ~2 lbs overnight, through transpiration, respiration & micturation.

Usually I starve myself but then binge eat once/week so I now have a new strategy: trying to keep the slope of this line (as calculated by Excel) at about -0.3 lbs/day.

Notes:
Wt with a half pound of underwear on so as not to get any women who may be present unduly excited.			
Evening measurement except as noted

date|	# of days|	wt|	Notes
17	0	170.6	
18	1	170.2	
19	2	170.4	
20|	3|	169.2|	morn
21	4		
22	5		

-0.40	=calc'd slope in lbs/day


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 20, 2014)

So you are telling me I just need to sleep more. I think I&#8217;ll try your diet out.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 20, 2014)

bud16415 said:


> So you are telling me I just need to sleep more. I think Ill try your diet out.


That's one conclusion.

Speaking of logical (or not) conclusions, here's a word puzzle for you, Mr. 16415:
In country A, hospitals kill 90,000 per year and guns kill 60,000 per year.  Are hospitals more dangerous than guns in this country?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 20, 2014)

guns and hospitals don't kill people per say


----------



## havasu (Feb 20, 2014)

...and spoons don't make people fat!


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 20, 2014)

I am currently the posting equivalent of being speechless.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2014)

But my pencil does misspell words.


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 21, 2014)

Well then, does a stripper pole make girls take their cloths off then?


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2014)

I certainly hope so!


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for answering the question for me guys. I couldn&#8217;t have put it better.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 21, 2014)

And do girls on stripper poles make men shoot each other at 2 A.M. outside of clubs and then go to the hospital?  

See, it all ties together. . .


----------



## nealtw (Feb 21, 2014)

Wuzzat? said:


> And do girls on stripper poles make men shoot each other at 2 A.M. outside of clubs and then go to the hospital?
> 
> See, it all ties together. . .



Stripper poles kill people?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 21, 2014)

nealtw said:


> Stripper poles kill people?



Yes, thats why any stripper pole that has a high weight capacity should be banned. They are scary and have the potential of mass carniage...


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 21, 2014)

Stripping is an occupation and as such in the USA falls under OSHA guidelines. There is no stone left unturned when it come to the serious business of pole and lap dancing. Expect even stronger guidelines after the below incident. They should shortly be using the same fall protection rigging we all must use in industry. 

Poles do kill. 

http://fox8.com/2013/01/02/osha-investigates-after-stripper-falls-during-lap-dance/


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 21, 2014)

And very likely 
I will fall on my head 
this coming weekend 
after drinking 200 ml of rum mixed with 600 ml of Coke 
to celebrate me losing some fraction of a pound 
by starving myself.

Maybe when I'm down to 150 I won't feel like I'm starving.

http://www.google.com/search?q=Tilt...js0wG-qYCgDw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1050&bih=738


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 21, 2014)

I prefer my rum to be in a Long Island Ice Tea with 2 ml of coke. After a few of them you will sleep longer thus greater weight loss.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 21, 2014)

I did 150 ml with 450 ml of low fat milk and some Truvia over 30 minutes.  I definitely feel it, but no insights into the real workings of the universe.  Not yet.  
I'm now hungry if within sight of food.  So that's why I'm up here on this keyboard.  

Or maybe I'm not.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain_in_a_vat


----------



## nealtw (Feb 21, 2014)

You do need a hobby......!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 21, 2014)

nealtw said:


> You do need a hobby......!



...uh, I thought we were his hobby...


----------



## nealtw (Feb 21, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> ...uh, I thought we were his hobby...



We may have to invent some problem he can work on....:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 21, 2014)

I thought AlGore already did that...


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 21, 2014)

nealtw said:


> We may have to invent some problem he can work on....:


How 'bout
. . .change the course of mighty rivers, bend steel with his bare hands, and who  disguised as Clark Kent, mild-mannered reporter for a great metropolitan newspaper  fights a never ending battle for truth, justice and the American way!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 21, 2014)

Wuzzat? said:


> How 'bout
> . . .change the course of mighty rivers, bend steel with his bare hands, and who  disguised as Clark Kent, mild-mannered reporter for a great metropolitan newspaper  fights a never ending battle for truth, justice and the American way!



Well, we could go with that...or maybe find out why they never get my order right at McDonalds.


----------



## Chris (Feb 22, 2014)

nealtw said:


> We may have to invent some problem he can work on....:




Here's my problem, I am a pipeline contractor and to test my pipes I have to pump them up with water to 200psi using a hydrostatic test pump. Now the problem is that it is impossible to compress water and the pipes are steel and don't expand then how is it possible to fit more water in the line to build the pressure?


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## havasu (Feb 22, 2014)

Simply leave the pipes half full of air.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 22, 2014)

Chris said:


> Here's my problem, I am a pipeline contractor and to test my pipes I have to pump them up with water to 200psi using a hydrostatic test pump. Now the problem is that it is impossible to compress water and the pipes are steel and don't expand then how is it possible to fit more water in the line to build the pressure?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


So as you fill the pipe with water 
the pressure will go from almost zero to 
very high 
very quickly.  

It's a problem of control.  

You need a relief valve on the test pump that releases at 200 PSI, +/-.

Post a link to your test pump.  If it's positive displacement it can be easily damaged.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 22, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Well, we could go with that...or maybe find out why they never get my order right at McDonalds.


Around here you may need to habla español.  

Farsi may also help when not in McD's.

To put off panhandlers and telemarketers I speak some version of German or start talking nonsense very slowly and with a lot of pauses.  It takes some practice to do it convincingly.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 23, 2014)

Chris said:


> Here's my problem, I am a pipeline contractor and to test my pipes I have to pump them up with water to 200psi using a hydrostatic test pump. Now the problem is that it is impossible to compress water and the pipes are steel and don't expand then how is it possible to fit more water in the line to build the pressure?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair



If your pipe is installed with the required slope and you pump it at the top of the slope to 200 lbs, how much pressure do you have at the bottom of the slope?
If the pipe was expandable, you would have fill it to it's max size before you get the needed pressure.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 23, 2014)

This seems easy enough.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zl3BhgMFJuc[/ame]


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 25, 2014)

Losing weight is not easy.  Anybody see a pattern in these numbers?

day|	wt, lbs|	diff|
MO	170.6	. . . . N/A
TU	170.2	. . . . -0.4
WE	170.4	. . . . 0.2
TH	169.4	. . . . -1
FR	171.2	. . . . 1.8
SA	171.6	. . . . 0.4
SU	172.4	. . . . 0.8
MO	171.2	. . . . -1.2

Ans: drank on friday, lost willpower, gained weight, weekends break the routine.


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2014)

Wuzzat? said:


> So as you fill the pipe with water
> the pressure will go from almost zero to
> very high
> very quickly.
> ...



This is my set up, a Rice Hydro Gas pump.

http://www.ricehydro.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=151









nealtw said:


> If your pipe is installed with the required slope and you pump it at the top of the slope to 200 lbs, how much pressure do you have at the bottom of the slope?
> If the pipe was expandable, you would have fill it to it's max size before you get the needed pressure.



The last one I tested was a fire line I installed for a distribution center, Approx 8,000 feet of 10" Pipe all in one test. 

I don't have any issues getting up to pressure. My question is once the line is full and air is bleed off, if water can not be compressed where does the extra water go that builds the pressure up? This has been an ongoing debate on the jobsite.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 26, 2014)

There is not extra water going anyplace you are pumping against a head pressure. Depending on what type of pump you have &#8220;dead heading&#8221;  can be ok or it could be bad. What you might need is an accumulator that has a gas filled side to maintain pressure and make up for small leakage without pressure loss. There are pumps that are pressure or flow compensating and there are also relief valves that allow extra flow back to tank. Sounds like yours is regulated.


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2014)

We are allowed a percentage of loss per foot of pipe. We have no problems with maintaining 200 psi as that is our job.

Maybe I am half retarded in my question. 

They say water is not compressible.

Say you have a 12" round 1" think steel cylinder with a lid at the highest point, a steel that can not flex or move in any way. Fill it to the top with water and cap it. you have 0psi but it is full of water. Now hook up the pump and pump in some water to get your 200 psi, where did that water go if water is not compressible?


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 26, 2014)

The water didn&#8217;t get in just the pressure did. Or the energy did. The water came against a fixed head built pressure and then moved thru a relief valve on your system most likely. The pump keeps moving water but not into the pipe unless some leaks out. That&#8217;s one type of pump fixed displacement. Then there are variable displacement pumps that only move the water that&#8217;s required but maintain the constant pressure. Kind of like the brakes on your car. You push on the brakes and only a little fluid moves to close the brake pads and then the pressure acts on the pads but oil doesn&#8217;t keep moving just the energy.


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2014)

But I can measure water gone to inside the pipe?


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 26, 2014)

Well your hypothetical example said the pipe doesn&#8217;t stretch and water is non compressible and no leaks etc. Water contains some air bubbles and there are areas in the piping system with trapped air I&#8217;m sure. Going to 200 PSI would compress any air trapped in the piping about 15 times smaller.


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2014)

You are probably right, it is just one of those things I have been questioning because in some situations it takes a bit of water. It does make sense if the water has quite a bit of air in it.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 26, 2014)

With noncompressible water and totally rigid containers the pressure should go from zero PSI to infinite PSI instantly.  Math-wise it's called a 'step function'.
The extra water going in is probably leaking past seals.

With those flow rates and pressures, if a hose breaks people probably be going to the hospital. 

Fifty hours to fill this pipe @11 GPM?



If this diet method works you heard it here first.  
If it doesn't work, you don'tknowdon'tknowyou don'tknowdon'tknowdon'tknowdon'tknowyou don'tknowdon'tknow where you heard it.  

Use a digital scale to see small gains and losses within the same day so you remember what you ate.
Your daily weight variations (-4 to +2 lbs) are noise that hide the signal and the signal is your gradual weight gain/loss.
The spreadsheet trendline or slope calculation picks out the signal.  Currently for me it's -0.193 lb/day, so I'm losing weight.

BTW, more than 1 lb/day is fasting or water loss, 1 or 2 lbs/week is reasonable.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 27, 2014)

Actually liquids under static pressure are much safer than a mixture of compressible gasses and liquids. Just as in your example the pressure will instantly go from zero to max PSI I don&#8217;t like the idea of infinite PSI once the system is allowed to leak the pressure will instantly drop. With compressed gasses involved with the failure is when you get in trouble the gasses rapid expansion will propel the hazards. 

As to diets I think you are absolutely correct about the daily readings being noise plus truth whereas the noise is the majority of the measurement. Only long term data has any meaning and that&#8217;s why most people will tell you to stay off the scales and set an interval to be weighed that minimizes the noise with greater true measurements. Very few of us have history over long time spans of weight loss data but most of us have history over many years of weight gain. A typical case may be the guy that gained 50 lbs over the 20 years elapsed from high school. That&#8217;s 7,300 days or 50/7,300 = .007 pounds per day. Most people don&#8217;t want to take 20 years to lose the extra weight at .007 lbs/day but even if you ramped it up 10 times as fast as you gained it you would be at .07 lbs/day and only take 2 years to lose the 50 pounds. 

The real problem IMO is we have genetic programing that has been millions of years in the process that we are fighting to alter. The majority of that time we evolved from eating when we could and that could be weeks or months between periods of feasting. Now we have fast food on every corner packed with more fuel than we will ever need to procure it seeing as how we don&#8217;t even have to get off our seat to get it. 

I have an app on my smart phone that keeps track of my bicycle rides and maps the course and also the elevation changes. We rode a 40 mile ride from the city to a brewery that was a good deal up hill. And when we got there I flipped to see how much energy I burned and my friend commented look at that you earned a beer and a half. I was ready for a burger and about 3 pints going by my internal measurement for refueling.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 27, 2014)

Over my life I've gained ~0.4 lb/year.  The average for me is now -0.4 lb/day over ten days but the scatter plot shows that in the last four days I lost six lbs.  
I'm still eating so I must be very active or our new scale is broken. 
This experiment is full of surprises.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 27, 2014)

Wuzzat? said:


> Over my life I've gained ~0.4 lb/year. The average for me is now -0.4 lb/day over ten days but the scatter plot shows that in the last four days I lost six lbs.
> I'm still eating so I must be very active or our new scale is broken.
> This experiment is full of surprises.


 

If you have gained 0.4 lbs/year and if you are now 80 years old you weigh 32 pounds. I would say you dont need to diet. :help:


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 27, 2014)

bud16415 said:


> If you have gained 0.4 lbs/year and if you are now 80 years old you weigh 32 pounds. I would say you don&#8217;t need to diet. :help:


Well, if I were 80 years and 289 days old then I did actually start at zero lbs.

I have gained 1.4 lbs since breakfast by imbibing/consuming only coffee and water and burning off 120 Calories (about 120/3500 of a lb of fat) on a machine so much of the 'noise' in the 'signal' is water.

With the scale and spreadsheet I think I have achieved "the interaction of multiple elements in a system to produce an effect different from or greater than the sum of their individual effects."

When I have also achieved Emergence then I'll be ready for Prime Time!  

Here's a graph for you.
A person goes from 0 to 8 lbs in 9 months.
Then from 8 lbs to 150 in 18 years.
Then gains a pound a year for 30 years.
Then. . .???

BTW, 12 days into this experiment (based largely on the book Eat to Live) Excel now tells me that I will cross through 150 lbs 50 to 75 days from now.  
See you then.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 21, 2014)

It seems like I'm starving myself and it's taken this long to lose just five pounds.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 18, 2014)

10 lbs in 60 days.  Five more lbs and I'll get my cholesterol checked.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 18, 2014)

Congrats on the progress, keep up the good work!


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks.  

At what point would you say it's not business as usual?  Day 55?  It was around then that I started with a vegan meal every 48 hours and pretty much liquids the rest of the time.

With the daily variation, I'd say if I gain 3 lbs over my target weight then the process is out of control.

http://www.google.com/search?q=cont...AE%25A1%25E5%2588%25B6%25E5%259C%2596;520;244

The trendline for this says it's a loss of 0.13 lbs/day which means, according to my digital scale, that I lose about 2 lbs overnight and gain back (2-0.13) during the day.

I have not gotten any prettier losing this weight so my chance of being a Hollywood star is now hovering around 0.0.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 18, 2014)

It is what it is. If you want to loose weight, you have to change your lifestyle.  Reduce calorie intake and increase activity. Me, the last couple years I haven't been as active with physical labor. So, I try and reduce second helpings, ice cream, pastries, even cut way down on yeast grain beverages and have managed to almost stay the same weight. Even cut out nondairy coffee creamer... That still sucks, but what can ya do?

Shame about you wanting to be a Hollywood starlet... 

And hang in there.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 18, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Shame about you wanting to be a Hollywood starlet...


Wanting a starlet is not the same as wanting to be one although I've heard some have it both ways.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Aug 2, 2014)

I must have hung in there.  This morning I weighed a half pound more than I did when I was 18.

Now to eat slightly more food, mostly protein, since I've started lifting again.


----------

